# 10wt Reel Recommendations



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Picked up a 10wt Sage SALT (not the HD) recently and looking for reel recommendations. I tend to default towards Hatch Finatics, but looking for reel and maybe line advice from others that have thrown this rod. On the short list currently: Hatch 9+, Galvan Toque 10, Tibor The Riptide, and Ross Evolution R Salt.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a Tibor Gulfstream on my 10wt, primarily to fish tarpon in the 40-80# class. Every so often a big girl +100#s will come along and the extra backing gives me confidence I won’t get spooled.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

I like Lamson for reels. They have some heavier weights. the cobalt is the model. And I love the ignitor line from orvis for salt.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I like the Riptide or 9/10 Signature. I tend to give the nod to the signature most of the time.


----------



## David Taylor (Mar 15, 2020)

I have a Lamson Guru 4 with spare spool. PM me if interested.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

When I couldn't find a used Riptide, I bought an essentially new Islander LA 4.0W. On fish to near 100#, it has been flawless. Really a solid reel, IMO.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Depends on your budget.
After using Van Staals for years, I am really liking the Abel SDS and Siegler.
Sage makes a less expensive good lightweight reel as well.

mike


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I’ll throw a left field one... I have been liking my Redington Grande on the 8+setups especially for the price.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

I prefer USA made reels mainly, but I do have a 12wt Grande


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

Touchy subject amongst most as we all have reels we gravitate towards and like over others for one reason or another. I have loved my nautilus reels (American made) and have them from Monsters down to a couple Ccf/x2 8/10 and 10/12 and nv 9/10. All have performed flawlessly from 140lb tarpon to slot reds on 12-8wt rods. I like the wider range of drag but some prefer a much shorter drag range such as within one full turn of the knob. 

I see you are from NOLA so I presume you’re chasing bull reds in the marsh or barrier islands primarily with your 10wt or perhaps jacks and ling (lemonfish). In truth, I think most reels you mentioned are up to the task. Since presumably you are primarily fishing salt water, gravitate to the fully sealed drags. They will save you heartache in the long run as salt water will wreak havoc on a reel over time even if you wash them well after each use and even lubricate them. Find a reel wt you like that balances your rod and you will be pleased.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm not hooked on a particular brand but have a few prerequisites in my order of importance:

1. balance on rod with line

2. sealed drag

3. backing capacity

4. aesthetics with rod

5. drag adjustability

I’ve listed drag adjustability last on my list because I can work with those reels with one turn drags or reels with multiple turn drags. I have four SW fly rods 8 - 11 WT with four brands of reels; Nautilus, Abel, Hardy, Orvis so a particular brand is not my criteria.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Sabalo said:


> Touchy subject amongst most as we all have reels we gravitate towards and like over others for one reason or another. I have loved my nautilus reels (American made) and have them from Monsters down to a couple Ccf/x2 8/10 and 10/12 and nv 9/10. All have performed flawlessly from 140lb tarpon to slot reds on 12-8wt rods. I like the wider range of drag but some prefer a much shorter drag range such as within one full turn of the knob.
> 
> I see you are from NOLA so I presume you’re chasing bull reds in the marsh or barrier islands primarily with your 10wt or perhaps jacks and ling (lemonfish). In truth, I think most reels you mentioned are up to the task. Since presumably you are primarily fishing salt water, gravitate to the fully sealed drags. They will save you heartache in the long run as salt water will wreak havoc on a reel over time even if you wash them well after each use and even lubricate them. Find a reel wt you like that balances your rod and you will be pleased.


You presume correct in terms of target species, and the reason I asked is for advice from people that have thrown the Sage SALT so I could get a feel for what balances well. I had looked at the Nautilus CCF X2 as well, and who doesn't love their "TESTED ON ANIMALS" slogan haha. My current leaning is the Hatch because they've never let me down, I have a 2+, a 5+, and 2 7+ Finatics. I was also torn on the Tibor...it doesn't have a sealed drag yet Lefty and Flip swore by them. Buy once cry once in effect, don't want to buy and then regret what I get.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

The Colton Terrapin is what I use on my Loomis NRX or CCGLX #10's. I find it balances the heavier tip of the CCGLX well and is plenty light for me.

The sealed drag is bombproof - I've left that reel buried in the surf/sand a ton and it doesn't care, and the drag is solid (crazy strong). The fact that it's much less expensive than other high-end reels and the owner (Bob) is a great guy to talk to doesn't hurt, either.

My lighter rods have the Nautilus CCF X2 because the drag is a bit smoother (start-up inertia) and has a wider range of adjustment. They are also bomb-proof in my experience and also on the less expensive side of high-end reels. Would not hesitate to put one of the CCF X2's on my heavier rods. Those are awesome reels.

I also had concerns over backing capacity, so just used Hatch backing to increase it. I haven't needed it so far but there's always tomorrow 😂.

From my perspective a sealed drag is more relevant if you are, like me, primarily fishing on foot (Texas flats and especially the surf) where the reel will inevitably get dunked, covered in sand, etc. If I were fishing out of a boat most of the time I would love a Tibor or Abel. Those reels are classic and have stood the test of time.

Hope that helps, and best of luck!


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

On other quick thought: If you get a sealed drag, get one with an absolutely bomb-proof reputation.

If not, I'd just go with a Tibor or Abel so that if you do need to clean or fix the drag, you can take it apart.

What you do not want is a sealed drag that still lets saltwater into the drag - that's the worst of both worlds.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> Picked up a 10wt Sage SALT (not the HD) recently and looking for reel recommendations. I tend to default towards Hatch Finatics, but looking for reel and maybe line advice from others that have thrown this rod. On the short list currently: Hatch 9+, Galvan Toque 10, Tibor The Riptide, and Ross Evolution R Salt.


Have a look at Harfin reels made in Australia. Their website is not the greatest with regards to information but his facebook page shows a lot of nice color combinations.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

My go too bull redfish outfit is a Sage SaltHD 10wt and an Abel SDS 9/10. My second rod, usually rigged with a crab, is a Sage Salt 9wt and an Abel SDS 9/10. You may notice a trend here.....lol.


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Tibor Riptide


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

"Balance" is overrated when it comes to larger rods. You need stopping power. I fish Tibor on my 10 and 12s. Had two Ross reels fail on me more than once (they probably have improved). One time was during a fight with a marlin - that's unforgivable. 

The size drag on a Lamson just is underpowered for fish you'll target with a 10. I've caught up to 80 lb tarpon on a 10 - no offense to Lamson, I have some of their reels for 6 and 8 wt backups, but they lack the stopping power. Plus, their "sealed" drag can get water in it - I've had it fail on me.

Nautilus should be considered - silky smooth drag, great stopping power, and the weight is one of the lightest in its class if you are concerned about balance. Tibors are bullet proof, but make sure to loosen the drag when storing (should do this with all reels) and give it a good greasing once a year. You can buy all replacement parts directly from Tibor - I carry a packet with them on trips with me in case anything acts up. You can't say that for any other reel. Plus, there is nothing like the sound of a Tibor.

A lot of people love Hatch, but I've heard several first hand accounts of their drag failing, so I've avoided.

Now for those big reds in LA, I fish an 8 or 9 wt with a Nautilus - same rod and reel I use for permit and bones. It has the stopping power to get it done. First fish I caught on a Nautilus reel was a permit and I LOVED how easy it was to fine tune the drag depending on what the fish was doing. Some drags are a PITA to adjust during a fight.


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

Just purchased a Nautilus CCF X2 10/12 for a 11wt meridian this will be my 3rd nautilus reel. Can’t beat them... great drag being smooth, powerful and sealed, light reels and they look killer, love the big knobs on them and the the noise in and out is Awesome!


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

My Lamson Cobalt is a tank, I’d have no hesitation to recommend it. It has an indexed and numbered drag, each increment increases the drag by 1/2 pound, so dialing it in is super easy. It is also certified waterproof by an independent tester- the only actually “waterproof” reel on the market to my knowledge.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

I recently bought the Galvan torque in 10 wt size and its a beast but will say it takes a few turns to tighten drag, but it does have a powerful drag on it. Tibor and Hatch are fine as well. I own a Hatch 7+ and not positive which I like more between the Galvan and Hatch. I personally would avoid the Ross Evolution as it doesn't seem to have the strongest drag from my experience and I like Ross Reels.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have two Nautilus reels for my 10wts... one that winds right hand, the other left hand and I change them depending on my angler’s needs...

Can’t say enough good things about them.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Galvan reels are worth a look. I have a Grip in 8wt and a Torque in 10wt. Really light reels and I love the CNC work.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> I have two Nautilus reels for my 10wts... one that winds right hand, the other left hand and I change them depending on my angler’s needs...
> 
> Can’t say enough good things about them.


My only complaint is that they are so light, you don't want to drop them on a hard floor since if could bend the outer pool or frame. Hatch is similar. On the other hand, I am pretty sure dropping a Tibor would crack the floor and not hurt the reel. . Exaggeration of course, but they are built sturdy for a reason.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Most modern reels are as lightweight as possible, given what the designer meant them to do... None of them are bulletproof as compared to reels from 30 to 40 years ago... 

I actually have two Billy Pates (a Tarpon and a Bonefish) as well as a FinNor #2 Classic... Each one is nearly damage proof and they’re certainly what I’d want in a place like the Amazon - but none of them are particularly lightweight.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

So I’ve kinda narrowed it down to the Hatch 9 and a tibor riptide


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a thing for the older Ross reels like the Momentum's and the Momentum LT's. The Ross Canyon Big Games are bullet proof reels with really good drags too.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Here’s my 2 cents 
I have an old 7 wt. SA that I’ve caught, bone fish, permit, red fish, bass etc On it. I still use it match with an old Sage II
I have a bunch of fly rods and none have the same reel on them
If you want to be frugal and practical buy a Redington if you want to brag get a Tibor


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

A lightly used Abel #3 is probably the very best value in this size reel. With just a little looking you should be able to buy a nearly new one for $300 or less. Spools go around $100 ish. They are bomb proof and beautifully made.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Ended up defaulting to my preferred brand and got another Hatch. I just couldn't get comfortable with having an unsealed drag


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> Picked up a 10wt Sage SALT (not the HD) recently and looking for reel recommendations. I tend to default towards Hatch Finatics, but looking for reel and maybe line advice from others that have thrown this rod. On the short list currently: Hatch 9+, Galvan Toque 10, Tibor The Riptide, and Ross Evolution R Salt.


You certainly can't go wrong with the Hatch or the Tibor, both great quality reels. I'm here in La too, I use an 8wt for all of my redfishing, even bulls and it's plenty, but if you go after Pontchartrain Permit (jacks), you'll be glad you have the 10. I've seen a number of people mention sealed drags. Don't let that sway you off of a Tibor. I've had an Everglades since the late 90's, the reel has had miles of line stripped off of it under drag, has been dunked in the salt, dropped in the sand and abused pretty much every way you can think of, and it still performs absolutely flawlessly. While the standard Tibor's aren't a sealed drag, once that cork drag is lubricated and contacts the back of the spool, it's staying there and nothing is getting between there. No argument can be made against the reliability of Tibor reels and the drag they have.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

redchaser said:


> You certainly can't go wrong with the Hatch or the Tibor, both great quality reels. I'm here in La too, I use an 8wt for all of my redfishing, even bulls and it's plenty, but if you go after Pontchartrain Permit (jacks), you'll be glad you have the 10. I've seen a number of people mention sealed drags. Don't let that sway you off of a Tibor. I've had an Everglades since the late 90's, the reel has had miles of line stripped off of it under drag, has been dunked in the salt, dropped in the sand and abused pretty much every way you can think of, and it still performs absolutely flawlessly. While the standard Tibor's aren't a sealed drag, once that cork drag is lubricated and contacts the back of the spool, it's staying there and nothing is getting between there. No argument can be made against the reliability of Tibor reels and the drag they have.


I'll get a Tibor eventually for sure, and you're definitely right for my target species with the 10wt. I typically use either a 8wt or 6wt when I'm targeting reds in bayous. I got a Hatch because they've always been good to me, annnnd you tend to go with what brand you get your discount with haha


----------



## rspehL (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice choice on the Hatch, the Tibor is definitely one that I will own one day.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> You presume correct in terms of target species, and the reason I asked is for advice from people that have thrown the Sage SALT so I could get a feel for what balances well. I had looked at the Nautilus CCF X2 as well, and who doesn't love their "TESTED ON ANIMALS" slogan haha. My current leaning is the Hatch because they've never let me down, I have a 2+, a 5+, and 2 7+ Finatics. I was also torn on the Tibor...it doesn't have a sealed drag yet Lefty and Flip swore by them. Buy once cry once in effect, don't want to buy and then regret what I get.


I would suggest all reels mentioned are high quality and very good. One important difference between the Hatch and the Nautilus is that Nautilus has a 3 main pieces to their reel (frame, line arbor and foot) and the Hatch has 2 in that their reel seat is part of the frame. That for me was a deal breaker. If you bend the frame or have an issue or want to change cosmetics and colors the Hatch is harder to deal with. Also I believe this is still true (I have among many other Nautilus reels a 10W NV) the Nautilus reels are the lightest in their class, sometimes by a wide measure. I have my 10 W NV on a Sage Salt and it balances incredibly well. I also have used it on my back up 10 W (an Edge by Gary Loomis - used it in the Amazon) and that rod is lighter and it balances well in the hand too. Most of my Nautilus reels were purchased in 2008-2010 when I started fly fishing. I fish say 3 times a month and I fish hard. They have never let me down, and the 9 weight NV which I use the most has been serviced twice when the drag made noise (still worked as new but made a funky noise) and still looks like it should be in the showcase at a fly shop. I wash them after each trip on the boat, whether or not they get used, clean the lines and keep them in their covers unless I'm casting them. I also live in FL and they are made in Miami. They also just won small business of the year and went to Washington and presented a reel to the president. That wasn't meant to be political that was meant to cheer on an American success story. 
One man's opinion.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> I would suggest all reels mentioned are high quality and very good. One important difference between the Hatch and the Nautilus is that Nautilus has a 3 main pieces to their reel (frame, line arbor and foot) and the Hatch has 2 in that their reel seat is part of the frame. That for me was a deal breaker. If you bend the frame or have an issue or want to change cosmetics and colors the Hatch is harder to deal with. Also I believe this is still true (I have among many other Nautilus reels a 10W NV) the Nautilus reels are the lightest in their class, sometimes by a wide measure. I have my 10 W NV on a Sage Salt and it balances incredibly well. I also have used it on my back up 10 W (an Edge by Gary Loomis - used it in the Amazon) and that rod is lighter and it balances well in the hand too. Most of my Nautilus reels were purchased in 2008-2010 when I started fly fishing. I fish say 3 times a month and I fish hard. They have never let me down, and the 9 weight NV which I use the most has been serviced twice when the drag made noise (still worked as new but made a funky noise) and still looks like it should be in the showcase at a fly shop. I wash them after each trip on the boat, whether or not they get used, clean the lines and keep them in their covers unless I'm casting them. I also live in FL and they are made in Miami. They also just won small business of the year and went to Washington and presented a reel to the president. That wasn't meant to be political that was meant to cheer on an American success story.
> One man's opinion.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

The Tibor are made by a machinist and have been made the same way forever. It's like holding a fine watch in your hand. That is a strong positive. The negative is they are much heavier and I believe still use a cork "old school" drag. If you like fishing a vintage piece of history and don't mind the weight, that's your reel. If you want something modern and lighter you can't feel bad about a Nautilus NVG or a used NV if you can find one.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> The Tibor are made by a machinist and have been made the same way forever. It's like holding a fine watch in your hand. That is a strong positive. The negative is they are much heavier and I believe still use a cork "old school" drag. If you like fishing a vintage piece of history and don't mind the weight, that's your reel. If you want something modern and lighter you can't feel bad about a Nautilus NVG or a used NV if you can find one.


Looks like I just scored a Tibor for super cheap on an auction I forgot I bid on, so I ended up with a Hatch and a Tibor. Yay for me...but now to break it to the wife that I got two reels when I said I was going to get just one.


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

now you just need to get a matching rod for the Tibor. Don't you need a back up ready to go in case you break your other 10wt?


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> Looks like I just scored a Tibor for super cheap on an auction I forgot I bid on, so I ended up with a Hatch and a Tibor. Yay for me...but now to break it to the wife that I got two reels when I said I was going to get just one.


Use them both. see what you like and balances better. Market them better (I've sold a boat and a lot of gear right here). Then by a used Nautilus and see what you have been missing.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

coconutgroves said:


> My only complaint is that they are so light, you don't want to drop them on a hard floor since if could bend the outer pool or frame. Hatch is similar. On the other hand, I am pretty sure dropping a Tibor would crack the floor and not hurt the reel. . Exaggeration of course, but they are built sturdy for a reason.


Exactly. but you can cast a Nautilus all day so you wouldn't drip it. But if you drop it its an easier repair than the one piece hatch.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> The Tibor are made by a machinist and have been made the same way forever. It's like holding a fine watch in your hand. That is a strong positive. The negative is they are much heavier and I believe still use a cork "old school" drag. If you like fishing a vintage piece of history and don't mind the weight, that's your reel. If you want something modern and lighter you can't feel bad about a Nautilus NVG or a used NV if you can find one.


I'll put that old school cork drag up against any stacked washer sealed drag for smoothness and reliability any day all day. That "vintage piece of history" as you call it, holds more world records than any other fly reel for a reason.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

My comment was with great reverence. I am well aware of those records and their holders. That was the history I was referring to. If you fished a tibor for those reasons it would make total sense. I do not like their weight in a modern faster rod. It wears down my arm in a day of casting and doesn't balance as well. For its price point, and really at any price point for lightness and forward thinking technology in a reliable American made and serviced platform the Nautilus has few peers.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

I was fishing on the gulf in Texas and the tide came in with this sandy almost slimy water but there were ton of fish in it. After a few dunkings landing fish, both our reels began to seize up from this fine grit suspended in the water. I have a non-sealed drag on my Galvan Torque 8, and my friend had a sealed Sage 8 wt reel. I was able to take my Galvan Torque apart in the water and rinse it off and start fishing again. My buddy was out of commission while the bite was still on. Sealed drags will mess you up if water gets past them. On my Sage One 10 wt, I have Colton Terrapin 10-12 with a sealed drag, but this thing is bullet proof with a real seal that won't let water pass through. The Hatch is good, but the Tibor is the one that I would count on the most. I do know of a few problems with Hatches seals, but you are probably good as long it stays on the boat or in clean water. Anyway, now you can rig one up with a sink tip and the other with a floating.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

the current hatch fanatic 2 series addresses the drag seal issue and the older models can all be upgraded to the new version (and will be for any warrantee issues). Sent all mine in for an upgrade. Been very happy with their service.


----------

